# MIUI theme question



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have found several themes that I like for miui but everything seems to have a great background with black letters. I tried using another themes font to try to remedy but it didn't work. I have heard other people say turn off compatability mode for the app but I get this on system menus and when I try to add widgets to the home screen. Anyone help me. Thanks


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Gobbles23 said:


> I have found several themes that I like for miui but everything seems to have a great background with black letters. I tried using another themes font to try to remedy but it didn't work. I have heard other people say turn off compatability mode for the app but I get this on system menus and when I try to add widgets to the home screen. Anyone help me. Thanks


Just have to play around with theme combo's. Since this is a port some nuances of themes may not jive as intended. I have a hodge podge of like 5 themes to make the one I'm using via the customize option.


----------

